
Show HN: NichePlease – Brainstorming niches and ideas for t-shirt/POD sellers - m_hdhazwan
https://nicheplease.surge.sh
======
helb
Can you please add a comment with some info about your project? I tried
clicking some buttons on the left, changing the "sort by" dropdown (what does
it sort?), then some more buttons on the right. And i'm still confused. Sadly,
there is no "topinambur senior" or anything "straight outta curly coated
retriever" to be found on Amazon or Etsy.

~~~
m_hdhazwan
noted. will add a walkthrough to it. are you tshirt seller? it just generates
random keyword, if you are lucky then you will find untapped niche :)

